# Yellows, Mellows, and Brindles!!!



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have just taken a few pics of some of my yellow based mice, just for fun and to get any input on the depth of color. I believe I may have stumbled on a good yellow base. If anyone can figure out the name connection you get a virtual cookie. 

Tinyhart's Sweet Sangria

















Tinyhart's Spark Here (Satin sister to Sangria)

















Tinyhart's Jackie's Strength

























My two eldest ladies, just for fun. This is Cupcake and Sprinkle and they are both 30 months and bestfriendsforever! They are right out of a pet store!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are all adorable! Cupcake and Sprinkle look so sweet together.  I have a pair like them, they both came from the pet store together.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Tonight we lost Sprinkle, the argente elder. I really will miss her. I wanted one last photoshoot with her and I am glad I did it, she had been going downhill and I am really pleased to have these last pictures. Cupcake is still very spry and does not act a day over 18 months.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss 
Love Sweet Sangria!


----------

